# Whose tail?



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 1, 2019)

This may have been posted before but I just came across this song and it's adorable so I wanted to share it. Also it's stuck in my head now... *Shake, shake, shake, shake, shake!*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

Now my youtube suggestions will be full of children's videos. x3


Edit. I just realised 'Baby shark' is the same melody as 'I hear thunder, hark don't you?'.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 1, 2019)

Haha I think it's the same people that do Baby Shark. 

If you'd prefer your feed be filled with FRENCH kids songs I can help you there too lol


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> Haha I think it's the same people that do Baby Shark.
> 
> If you'd prefer your feed be filled with *FRENCH kids songs *I can help you there too lol



Oh go on then.


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2019)

Ooooh, I like Pink Fong!

It may be the best thing I have heard, this year; I have not heard a lotta new music that grabs me. At least this is silly and fun.

Also, I need to write Baby Skunk, Baby Fox, and other future hits


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh go on then.


This song is forever in my head


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh go on then.


But what does the BABY Fox say?


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2019)

@Fallowfox do do do do do do...

@Ravofox  do do do do do do...

Let's go (censored)


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2019)

Oh my!! This should be the furry anthem!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2019)

*shakes phantom tail* :v


----------

